# Premiere with Lifetime and UPGRADED 1TB HD TCD746320



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Auction ends tonight at 10:44PM EST.

Started at $199.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2a49c40c14


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Sold for $380 plus $15 shipping on eBay.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

A similar TiVo is up for auction this week for anyone who missed out...

UPGRADED Tivo Premiere TCD746320 with 1TB Drive and Lifetime Service


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Is ebay really the best for this? I have a couple 2 tuner premiers with LT that I am going to sell, wondering if people think ebay, craigs or other is better?

didn't we have a forum here once?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

tivoboy said:


> Is ebay really the best for this? I have a couple 2 tuner premiers with LT that I am going to sell, wondering if people think ebay, craigs or other is better?
> 
> didn't we have a forum here once?


Put it here.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks.

how silly,I thought that was just a place to post ABOUT ebay listings, ala advertising. NICE to see the Marketplace hasn't gone totally away.


----------

